# [SOLUCIONADO]Kopete tiene solo soporte Jabber.

## negrolder

Hola a todos de nuevo.

Pues es eso. Compilé kde pero kopete sólo me carga mis cuentas de Facebook y Gmail y cuando intento crear otra cuenta de msn en la lista de protocolos sólo aparece Jabber.

Hice un

```

Gentoop negrolder # emerge -pv kopete

FEATURES variable contains unknown value(s): mini-manifest

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/kopete-4.7.4  USE="addbookmarks autoreplace contactnotes handbook highlight history nowlistening pipes privacy ssl statistics texteffect translator urlpicpreview xmpp (-aqua) -debug -gadu -groupwise -jingle -latex -meanwhile -msn -oscar -otr -qq -skype -sms -testbed -v4l -webpresence -winpopup -yahoo -zeroconf" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

 * IMPORTANT: 6 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.
```

Y ya agregué las variables de USE pero al recompìlar no hay ningún cambio.

De antemano gracias.

P.S.: En este momento voy a hacer un unmerge para reinstalar desde cero.Last edited by negrolder on Wed Feb 08, 2012 1:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pelelademadera

probablemente hayas agregado mal al fichero.

```
nano /etc/portage/package.use
```

 *Quote:*   

> kde-base/kopete msn ***

 

si queres activar la flag, solo pones la flag, se usa solo el - cuando la queres desactivar

----------

## negrolder

No funcionó. Igual no tengo soporte para otros protocolos que no sean jabber.

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild   R    ] kde-base/kopete-4.7.4  USE="addbookmarks autoreplace contactnotes handbook highlight history nowlistening pipes privacy ssl statistics texteffect translator urlpicpreview xmpp (-aqua) -debug -gadu -groupwise -jingle -latex -meanwhile -msn -oscar -otr -qq -skype -sms -testbed -v4l -webpresence -winpopup -yahoo -zeroconf" 0 kB 

 

tenes todo el resto desactivado...

----------

## negrolder

Gracias amigo, era eso. Tengo que ponerle más ojo a los guiones.

----------

